# Shimano Di2 problems



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

I recently have seen issues popping up with the Di2 and thought nothing of it until my bike was leaning against the outside of the shop and the wind knocked it over. now the front shifter works only 30% of the time. Has anyone had any experience with this? I think they should be more durable and handle being knocked over. It wasn't even a crash and barely scratched the shifter. I guess contacting Shimano would be my first step, but I don't want to pay to have it fixed. 

Has anyone else had any issues with the delicacy of these components?


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

AlleganyBicycleShop said:


> I recently have seen issues popping up with the Di2 and thought nothing of it until my bike was leaning against the outside of the shop and the wind knocked it over. now the front shifter works only 30% of the time. Has anyone had any experience with this? I think they should be more durable and handle being knocked over. It wasn't even a crash and barely scratched the shifter. I guess contacting Shimano would be my first step, but I don't want to pay to have it fixed.
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues with the delicacy of these components?


Did the fall cause the shifter to get knocked out of position? An impact can dislodge the connection such that the shifter works but only intermittently. 

Remove the tape from the bars.
Remove the plug completely and reinstall. Make sure to listen for the click. That will ensure the connection is solid.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

AlleganyBicycleShop said:


> I recently have seen issues popping up with the Di2 and thought nothing of it until my bike was leaning against the outside of the shop and the wind knocked it over. now the front shifter works only 30% of the time. Has anyone had any experience with this? I think they should be more durable and handle being knocked over. It wasn't even a crash and barely scratched the shifter. I guess contacting Shimano would be my first step, but I don't want to pay to have it fixed.
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues with the delicacy of these components?


you're at a shop, yeah? and you're asking about this here, when it would be pretty easy to eliminate most possibilities and then call shimano if you can't figure out? jacksondodge's advice is excellent...follow that and see what happens.


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, I am a shop, but we have only had 3 or 4 of the Di2 come through the shop. The shifter still wasn't working so I had to contact Shimano. It was the cable. I guess it got pinched and didn't work right. New cable and the bike is working perfect. I was so frustrated and couldn't figure out what was going on. I did everything right but didn't notice the cable pinch until I was actually taking it off. 

Thanks for all the help though.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

And that is why I do my own work.


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

with youtube, books, parktool.com, etc it is easy to work on your own bike. It's just the time to do it or some people don't want to do it that makes it not easy for everyone. It took me about 2 hrs of messing with it to get it correct. That is a long time for someone with a full time job, kids, training and just life in general. But luckily it wasn't expensive and was pretty easy. I just didn't follow the cable from end to end to see if there was a problem. Easy fix and I am happy!

Just not a huge fan of Di2... even though I am using it. I know, silly huh?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I've seen a couple of wires get pinched, one by a triathlete that bolted his aero bars back on and got the wired a little too involved. I had another one recently that was on another tri bike. The left part of the forward (shifter) wiring harness had gone bad and i figured it out by plugging the shifter wires into the rear derailleur and going w/ process of elimination. 
It's been very reliable from what we've seen, i recommend it all the time.


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Cxwrench! I don't feel as inept


----------

